# Opera by movie directors



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

A week ago, I attended the Los Angeles Opera. They performed "Il Trittico" by Puccini. The first and second acts were directed by William Friedkin (French Connection, Excorcist) and Gianni Schichii directed by Woody Allen which began with a short introductory film. The Woody Allen version is very funny and hopefully they will make a movie of it. The critics really praised this production but they panned the next opera "The Fly" which is an operatic version of the movie which has been made in the 50s and again in the 80s. Howard Shore wrote the music and the opera was directed by David Cronenberg who directed the the 1986 version starring Jeff Goldblum. The premier of this opera was performed in France.


----------



## BobR (Nov 3, 2008)

See my comments in other threads about the Australian Opera's 1993 La Boheme, directed by Baz Luhrmann. I think it was a total success, with an appeal to Common Folk like me.

Il Trittico could also benefit from a facelift, and I'm sure Woody Allen could do something good with Gianni Schicci.


----------

